#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  آیا در صورت استفاده از مبدل ها (کابل) باز هم کیفیت پایین میآید؟

## m.pezeshki

سلام دوستان درصورتی که ما از مبدل HDMI به Vga استفاده کنیم باز کیفیت تصویر در حد VGA میباشد
یعنی به پورت HDMI یک تبدیل Vga نصب کرده و سپس آن را به مانیتور وصل کنیم

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست
سلام
دوست عزیز
سوالتون رو باید در محل مربوطه بپرسید ( تعمیرات مربوط به لوازم جانبی کامپیوتر - موارد متفرقه ) موارد متفرقه
چیزی که شما فرمودید درسته
اگه کابل دو سر HDMI رو  اگه از نظر کیفیت نمره 20 بهش بدیم پس 
کابل و یا مبدل یک سر HDMI  و DVI نمره  16-15 میگره
کابل و یا مبدل یک سر HDMI و VGA  نمره 12-14 میگره
هر چقدر هم دربین مسیر از مبدل استفاده کنید کیفیت صد درصد میاد پایین
در بعضی مواقع خوده شرکت سازنده گرافیک یک مبدل های با کیفیت و با ارزشی رو میده بیرون که این مبدل ها تو بازار به وفور و با قیمت گران پیدا میشه که باز کیفیت رو در حده ناچیزی میاره پایین
به نظره بنده به جای استفاده از مبدل از کابل تبدیل شده ارجینال و شید دار هم استفاده استفاده بکنید خیلی بهتره  ( جنس مرغوب )
موفق باشید

----------

*amir99*,*jalal_immort*,*m.pezeshki*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## m.pezeshki

> به نام تک دوست
> سلام
> دوست عزیز
> سوالتون رو باید در محل مربوطه بپرسید ( تعمیرات مربوط به لوازم جانبی کامپیوتر - موارد متفرقه ) موارد متفرقه
> چیزی که شما فرمودید درسته
> اگه کابل دو سر HDMI رو  اگه از نظر کیفیت نمره 20 بهش بدیم پس 
> کابل و یا مبدل یک سر HDMI  و DVI نمره  16-15 میگره
> کابل و یا مبدل یک سر HDMI و VGA  نمره 12-14 میگره
> هر چقدر هم دربین مسیر از مبدل استفاده کنید کیفیت صد درصد میاد پایین
> ...


میشه یکم توضیح بدید برم بیرون بگم چی میخواهم؟

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## Yek.Doost

اگه زحمتی نیست بفرمائید که شما دقیقا چه میخواهید بکنید ؟

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## m.pezeshki

خوب یک کارت گرافیک دارم پورت Hd داره ولی مانیتور پورت Hd نداره
خواستم از تبدیل استفاده کنم و از پورت hd تصویر رو از کارت گرافیک دریافت کنم

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## Yek.Doost

دوست عزیز
شما مانیتور دارید یا ال سی دی ؟
ال سی دی شما به جز VGA چه نوع ورودی هایی دیگه ای داره ؟

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## m.pezeshki

فقط VGA

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام دوست عزیز
بنده چندین و چندین بار از این کابل ها و مبدل ها استفاده کردم که کیفیت تصویر اصلا تکون نمیخوره ( البته این رو هم بگم که تمام این مبدل ها رو بر سره یک LED 22" با کنتراست خیلی بالا تست کردم )
ولی اگه خیلی کنجکاوی و میخوای تست بکنی
یکی از مبدل ها رو بگیر و نتیجه رو اعلام بکن ( یک سر VGA -یک سر HDMI
از نظره من ، برای لذت بردن از کیفیت HDMi  ، باید کیست رو بذاری سره یک LED-LCD  با سایز بزرگ-که استودیو خانواده هم داشته باشه
موفق باشی

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## m.pezeshki

منظور شما این است که در صورت استفاده از مبدل کیفیت تصویر به همون اندازه VGA باقی میمونه؟

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## Yek.Doost

بله دوست عزیز
کیفیت تقریبا اندازه همون vga میمونه
عرض کردم که بنده تمام این ازمایش ها رو بر روی یک ال ای دی تست کردم
برای اینکه به نتیجه واقعی برسید باید تست بکنید

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------

